# Ethanol



## philip.lopresto (Jan 24, 2007)

Would like know what is the story on Ethanol in gasoline,is it good or bad.I have heard that shelf life is not long,can gum up gas system.Thanks Phil.:usaflag:


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Phil,

The stuff runs well at 10%.
Past that, some recalibration of the Carb injectors will be needed or things will be running lean/Hot.

No storage worries that I am aware of. The Alcohol displaces water well and can be a blessing during the winter.

As more efficient sources of Ethanol are developing, look forward to more and more usage of the stuff overall.

Haji has Oil. We have renewable bulk organic Mass.

We didn't ask for War, Haji did.

Hang in there, you ain't the only one wanting to adjust to the new renewable and Terror free fuels!!

Granted there is gonna be some grumbling over minor issues here and there, but in the long run, It's gotta be better than smiling while trading with mass murderers!!!

Keep taking notes and sharing your findings!!!

It's good having ya here and posting!!!! 

Welcome to the board!
Take your shoes off, sit a spell, chat a bit!

Stay safe!
Eddinberry


----------



## ktm rider (Aug 19, 2006)

been contemplating making my own...

http://e85machines.com/e85.htm


----------

